# Trek Pilot 5.2 seat post collar and other notes



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

I am a large rider, and I was having trouble getting the seat post on the bike to stay put. Snugging up the collar resulted in shearing the bolt. The seat post is a Bontrager Race X Lite carbon. The collar had an angled opening rather than a straight one.

Two notes:

1> My seat post had been lubed. Trek specifically recommends against this, and it probably didn't help the slipping situation.

2> The collar really needs to be replaced. The wrench at my LBS swiped one from another bike, and this one (not, I think, a Bontrager part) had a straight opening and easily snugged up the collar. The bolt was also substantially larger than the one on the original Bontrager collar.

As a side note, I think the carbon post is *really* robust. I think it would be tough to crack when tightening up the collar bolt.

Jim


----------

